# P9 Dark Power Pro 650w 2x8 Pin?



## Nyuki (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Hab noch ein P9 Dark Power Pro 650w woran nun eine 580 Gtx angeschlossen werden soll die 2x 8 Pin braucht. Ich kann ja über PCIE1 und PCIE2 jeweils meine beiden 8 Pins benutzen, halt wie SLI nur das ich jeweils die 8 Pins nur anschliesse an eine Graka.

PCIE2 ist ja für Dual Grakas wo die 12v3 wie auch 12v4 gleichzeitig benutzt wird. Kann ich mir für das P9 Dark Power Pro 650w ein 2x8 Pin stecker mir kaufen und die 580 GTX an PCIE2 Anschließen somait habe ich weniger Kabelwirwarrr?

Danke


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2013)

Versuch doch erst mal die 580 mit 6+8 pin anzuschließen. Das sollte eigentlich ja auch ohne größere Probleme gehen...


----------



## Nyuki (12. Oktober 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Versuch doch erst mal die 580 mit 6+8 pin anzuschließen. Das sollte eigentlich ja auch ohne größere Probleme gehen...



Es geht ja auch. 2 Kabel mit jesweil 6 + 8 pins. davon nehme ich jeweils die 8 pins. Möchte gerne 1 Kabel mit 2x8 Pins anstecken, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2013)

Lies noch mal, was ich geschrieben habe.

Du nimmst einfach einen Kabelsatz und steckst die beiden Stecker in die Grafikkarte. Du hast jetzt genau zwei Möglichkeiten: erst den 6pin, dann den 8pin oder erst den 8pin und dann den 6pin.

*Probier es einfach mal aus*, 2x 8pin brauchst du in der Regel nicht, bei einer Single GPU Grafikkarte! Da ist der zweite 8pin meist optional.


----------



## Nyuki (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja funktioniert Danke. 

Gibts denn überhaupt 2x 8 Pin stecker oder 2x 6+2 Pins ohne Adapter , also an einem Strang als zubehör zu kaufen? Irgendwie finde ich die nicht. suche noch weiter...


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Oktober 2013)

Nein, gibts nicht fürs P9 und wirds auch nicht geben. Die Stecker vom P10 passen nicht, da die Nase an einer anderen Stelle sitzt. Und diese Stecker ohne Nase zu nutzen ist gefährlich.


----------



## Nyuki (12. Oktober 2013)

Ok danke nochmal.


----------

